# ID4 Front License Plate tow hook mount?



## rkaiser87 (Aug 8, 2017)

Has anyone used a front tow hook mounted license plate bracket? Looking on Amazon and see some, but they're for specific models...or at least claim to be. Any suggestions?


----------



## ussr1023 (Jan 19, 2017)

Go to dealer's website, cross check ID4's tow hook part # with other model. If they share the same part #, then it might work.


----------



## rkaiser87 (Aug 8, 2017)

ussr1023 said:


> Go to dealer's website, cross check ID4's tow hook part # with other model. If they share the same part #, then it might work.


Great idea! Looks like it's the same one for the Atlas and Atlas Cross Sport. (Part Number: *4H0805615A).*


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

Be wary... the hook may be the same but the distance it protrudes from the bumper is different. I have one that's frankensteined together from Cravenspeed. They put it together for me based on modifying existing parts. I need to modify the plate part now because it's too close to the left hand parking sensor and it occasionally sets it off. I'm not sure if they will eventually have an actual product... need to contact them. Mine is the moonstone on the right. The post is part of one and part of another and are bonded at the end. 

That said, there are options if you search.


----------



## ussr1023 (Jan 19, 2017)

Wilsonium said:


> Be wary... the hook may be the same but the distance it protrudes from the bumper is different. I have one that's frankensteined together from Cravenspeed. They put it together for me based on modifying existing parts. I need to modify the plate part now because it's too close to the left hand parking sensor and it occasionally sets it off. I'm not sure if they will eventually have an actual product... need to contact them. Mine is the moonstone on the right. The post is part of one and part of another and are bonded at the end.
> 
> That said, there are options if you search.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I had the same issue with wife's MK6.5 Jetta.


----------



## ID4th (Jan 11, 2022)

Wilsonium said:


> Be wary... the hook may be the same but the distance it protrudes from the bumper is different. I have one that's frankensteined together from Cravenspeed. They put it together for me based on modifying existing parts. I need to modify the plate part now because it's too close to the left hand parking sensor and it occasionally sets it off. I'm not sure if they will eventually have an actual product... need to contact them. Mine is the moonstone on the right. The post is part of one and part of another and are bonded at the end.
> 
> That said, there are options if you search.
> 
> ...


This is interesting, I have a Cravenspeed one from my S3 I was going to try on my new ID4 but it looked like it would directly block the sensor. How is it working out?


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

ID4th said:


> This is interesting, I have a Cravenspeed one from my S3 I was going to try on my new ID4 but it looked like it would directly block the sensor. How is it working out?


I have removed it from my vehicle pending modification of the plate frame. I plan on making a U-Turn bend of the tab where it mounts to the post which would move the plate over just enough. Currently it's just close enough to intermittently set the sensor off if adjusted so the plate runs parallel to the bumper. If I adjust it so the sensor end is close to the bumper and out of sight of the sensor, it looks awkward.


----------

